# Balvenie DoubleWood 12yr Scotch



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

A friend gave me a little shooter of Balvenie DoubleWood 12yr Scotch.
Has anyone tired this, what do you think? Cigar to pair with it?
Also, Im fairly new to scotch. Whats the proper way to drink it. Room Temp? with ice? with water?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> A friend gave me a little shooter of Balvenie DoubleWood 12yr Scotch.
> Has anyone tired this, what do you think? Cigar to pair with it?
> Also, Im fairly new to scotch. Whats the proper way to drink it. Room Temp? with ice? with water?


Ask Maduro PiPs since he got ROCKED with a bottle before Christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a bottle of this as well and I like it very much. Not too good with pairing cigars and coctails, but I do know when you get it really wrong. Man is that obvious sometimes. People are on the fence about how to drink Scotch. I like mine with just a touch of water........seriously about 1 ml or so. This opens up the scotch to really let it breath and brings out the nose a little more. Try it that way and experiment from there. That's what do and I love it.

ej


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

also don't underestimate the glass that you are drinking it out of. I use Reidel single malt glasses. They are about 18-20 each. Not sure if the bulb of a scotch glass is relative to the enjoyment quite to the level that wine is relevant. I definatly buy into this idea with wine so I thought I would trust Reidel with their knowledge on the scotch glass. FWIW

ej


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

The Balvenie Doublewood is great. I usually drink mine neat (although I've heard many recommend a drop or two of water to help open it up).

I agree with Eric that the glass does make a difference. In a pinch, a brandy snifter would do well as it will at least concentrate the nose at the top, allowing for greater enjoyment.

I've not paired my cigars with Balvenie yet, because I enjoy the scotch way too much to complicate my palate. (Plus, I'm also a little new to scotch).

Another great podcast regarding scotch only - scotchcast.com. This is done by 3 average guys that sit and talk about 2 different scotches per episode (they're only on #8 at this time). I think you'll really like it.

Bill


----------



## Bear-cl (May 11, 2007)

My wife gave me a bottle for Christmas. Beer is my first choice, but I'm learning to appreciate single malts. So far the Balvenie Doublewood is my favorite. I like to add just a little water it seems to make a big difference.


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

*New to cigars - Not to Whisky!!*

Ah Balvenie Doublewood, a great malt. In my opinion best drunk on it's own (not complex enough to need water) and naturally with a fine cigar.
I always where possible drink malt from a cut crystal whisky tumbler, thin rim and heavy bottom. If you can find it try Macallan Elegancia, a reasonably priced and tasty 12 yo single malt. for more complexity (definitely with a little splash of water) try Macallan Cask strength.
All of these malts go well with cigars, I'm too much of a noob to presume to recommend ideal pairings with particular cigar/whisky combinations.
I have really enjoyed A. Fuente Hemmingway Signature with all of the above and also not to overlook Isle of Jura single malt...delicious.
Enjoy
Colin


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Isle of Jura 16 and a kick ass DPG CC 1979.. Nuff said..


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> A friend gave me a little shooter of Balvenie DoubleWood 12yr Scotch.
> Has anyone tired this, what do you think? Cigar to pair with it?
> Also, Im fairly new to scotch. Whats the proper way to drink it. Room Temp? with ice? with water?


I've got a bottle in my collection and I rate it very high! A subtle and buttery taste with a hint of port. I really like this scotch and when this bottle is done, you can bet I replace it pretty darn quick!

CD


----------

